# Oh My Gosh!



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Last night I was going to post a message concerning my puppy’s ears but I never got around to it. Miikka is about 15 weeks old and her ears have never stood upright. They have always been floppy. This was very concerning to me plus I was sort of sad about it. Heck, I even contacted the breeder about her ears. The breeder told me not to worry too much as none of her puppies has ever had floppy ears…and she has been breeding GSD for over 30 years. I know it’s such a little thing but I guess considering how much she costs, I would think she would be perfect, right?









So, anyway, like I said, I was going to post a message last night looking for help or maybe just to vent a little. Then, this morning when I took Miikka out of her crate I had to do a double take. She looked different. It was her ears! They were standing up!! I just about fell over!! I was so excited I yelled for my husband to get out of bed and come take a look! Her ears have been up all day today! However, her right ear still has a little bit of a flop to it but for the most part it is upright. I’m just a little concerned about this ear because this is the same ear as where her tattoo was done. I don’t know if that is why it is still floppy or if it’s just a coincidence. 

I’d like to add that I have been following a lot of the advice I have read in this forum. I’ve been giving her small amounts of yogurt and cottage cheese, plus letting her chew on the occasional marrowbone. I think it has helped!! Thanks everyone for the great advice!! 

I took a few pictures this afternoon. She's out in my garden digging in the dirt







I'll have to put up a fence come spring...she just loves in in there! 



















Cheryl


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

She's cute. Looks like the ears on the way up.

You may see them drop back down a bit while she goes through her teething period so don't be alarmed.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

They certainly do look different don't they? very cute!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I prefer GSDs having ears up. 

I had an adult GSD that her ears normally stood up; however when she was getting tired or heat exhausted one ear would start to droop. It was a very convenient and easy to read warning sign. Once I saw that ear starting to droop I would make her rest and try to cool her down.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I was in the same boat with my Kaiya. At 15 weeks, her ears were still floppy and I was searching the Ears forum and struggling to be patient. The week she turned 16 weeks, we woke up and they were standing! They've been up ever since. The inside edges are still a little weak, but not real noticeable. Its like a sigh of relief isn't it? lol.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

She's sooo cute!

You'll actually miss the floppy ear stage.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Speak for yourself! I'm getting nervous with Damian;s ears. He is 19 weeks.


----------

